# Oshkosh and Appleton Wisconsin



## amberslawncare (Sep 13, 2008)

I thought i could throw some bones here.. I have adds all over and getting huge replies. I am Cherry picking and thought someone would like my left overs.... I do the Whole Valley and Oshkosh and rural area's Let me know. You can be a sub or do it your self what ever you want...


----------



## rrettke (Sep 15, 2008)

Ambers- shoot me an email [email protected] with information---

We'll take some of that!

Thanks-

Richard


----------



## adrebs57 (Jan 11, 2008)

*accounts*

Ambers, send me an email [email protected] about accounts you may not want.
I'm out of Kaukauna but covering all of Appleton and Oshkosh

Allan
Bulldog Lawn Services


----------



## Turkey (Feb 11, 2005)

*southwest of Oshkosh*

Ambers-

I'm southwest of Oshkosh. I could pick-up anything from Rosendale to the south end of Oshkosh. Let me know if you have anybody out of your way in my direction.

Thanks!

Andy


----------



## amberslawncare (Sep 13, 2008)

Turkey;605141 said:


> Ambers-
> 
> I'm southwest of Oshkosh. I could pick-up anything from Rosendale to the south end of Oshkosh. Let me know if you have anybody out of your way in my direction.
> 
> ...


I will let you know.. I have gottton calls from fondy and the other side of the lake but havent gotton to them yet... P.M me a Phone or email addy...


----------

